# Boas > Anacondas >  Dwarf Yellow?

## Void

So the other day my gf brings Goliath with her to work..which is at a PETCO. Well one of the other girls that work there just happens to bring in her female yellow too. My gf asked how old she was and the girl said she 4 years old. I didn't get to see the yellow but my gf says it was maybe a foot longer than ours and barely bigger in weight...Goliath is only 8months old.

So either her yellow is a runt...she has no clue how old it is or she's just not taking care of it like she should

----------


## redstormlax12

It sounds like they are not taking proper care of it. Either the temps are too low, causing a very slow metabolic rate within the annie or they are not feeding it, which stunts the growth. 

Usually runts are not that significantly smaller than the littermates in almost all species. They are small at first, but once established can catch up to normal size pretty quick.

----------


## Denial

it could also have to do with its feeding. My female green went almost 8 months without touching anything the first year I had her. And then went from eating chicks for a while then stopping and I finally converted her to rats and she ate great for about a year then stopped for 6 months. And I switched her to rabbits which she ate every week for 6 months then refused them and only eats rats ever since.

----------

